# The Professionals



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just been watching "The Professionals" got some really good wrist watch shots.

Body was wearing a Heuer Manhattan and Doyle was wearing a black PVD chronograph, I couldn't make out if it was also a Heuer. Cowley on the other hand was wearing a nice IWC again with black case, a model I havent seen before.

Picture is a Manhattan


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I nearly bought a Heuer Manhattan once, I never realised that it was worn in the Professionals still I have not watched it for years.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It was a Porche design IWC John,

I just found this from a previous post regarding the Carribean :

http://www.personal.u-net.com/~carnfort/Pr...ls/hardware.htm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yep; that was the one









It's amazing someone has a web-page dedicated to the Professionals guns and gadgets


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Superman watch was quite nice too.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very nice indeed









Always loved The Professionals. I'll never forget the episode where some terrorist type chap drops a live hand grenade down Pamela Stephenson's top thereby giving giving Bodie and Doyle the opportunity to rush in and tear all her clothes off in order to retrieve it before it explodes - like they needed an excuse!... or did I just dream that one
















I'm still trying to work out what the watch is in the opening credits to The Sweeney:










During my personal Sci-Fi film fest last weekend I also spotted two other extremely nice chronographs. One in "Fantastic Voyage" and the another in "Battle Beneath the Earth"; might've been an Omega.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That could be an O&W chrono Rich, the case looks very much like the ones they used around that time but then many other manufactures used the same case too so it could be anyones. I'll shut up.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I think Roy's right there.I have always noticed that.I think it was worn by Garfield Morgan who played...... can't remember his character's name at the moment.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> can't remember his character's name at the moment.


I think it was Haskins


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm still trying to work out what the watch is in the opening credits to The Sweeney:


I always thought that was a Heuer Autavia, 2 register jobby like this, but I'm not sure, as the case style is not exactly correct???


----------



## fusee (Apr 22, 2005)

I've always wondered what watches Bodie and Doyle wore.

I think Martin Shaw is a bit of a watch collector









He doesn't like it when people ask him about The Professionals....Maybe it's that perm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> It was a Porche design IWC John,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one on the web-site is a Porche Design Orfina







at least I hope so I ahve just found a NOS one with a Lemania movement and original full length bracelet







it's not black though.

Now ... where do I get a Capri and a curly perm


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Another "Professionals" watch spot ....









As well as Capris and RS2000s there are loads of watches .... here's one I spotted last night whilst trying to recover from the trauma of selling my Breitling and one of my Airman Specials









Porsche Design KompaÃŸuhr by IWC given to Body by Cowley for a job ... good close up of the watch when Cowley flipped it open to show Body the compass ... except it wasnt a compass in the episode it was a radio transmitter









Bit out of my price range this one


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

Roy said:


> It was a Porche design IWC John,
> 
> I just found this from a previous post regarding the Carribean :
> 
> ...


Or was It made by Orfina for Porche?








Professionals

JP


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

JoT said:


> Another "Professionals" watch spot ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that episode. I wonder how they got a radio transmitter into it in 1979/80


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I watched the episode called "Blackout" last night and, seeing as JoT is wearing one of the watches in question today...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool!! Love that Manhatten and Senator


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My black PD chrono is not real because it's made from NOS parts


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah John, fancy wearing an unreal watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> My black PD chrono is not real because it's made from NOS parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to say it`s just an hallucination









It`s OK John I can give you something that will help


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Because I deserve them. So there.


----------

